# WTT after mmc but feeling absolutely horny..is this normal?



## Rowan75

Hullo 

I just wondered if anyone else had felt the same? My dreams all night are indecent and my poor husband said he feels like one of the ladies in a benny hill chase scene! 

I feel like my bleeding is tailing off but was advised to wait 2 weeks before BD. Is this a hormonal thing or just because we havent BD in 3 weeks while going through this whole horrendous experience? Or because we've been told not to? 

Or is it just me? :dohh:

x


----------



## bostonblonde

LOL. :D It's your hormones. Mine were doing really weird things to me too until I got my first AF. I felt like a different person. I know it's really tempting, but seriously, don't to anything until the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks! I suppose Patience is a virtue ...or so they say! haha :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Its totally normally just hormones I was like it after suffering a mmc I had a d&c done and afterwards my hormones went crazy I was very horny :blush: having to wait two weeks didn't help much. Once I had past the two week mark and the bleeding had stopped my husband didnt know what had hit him!!

:flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Definitely normal! I had the same thing. I am sure it's mostly due to hormones, but not having sex for 3 weeks will certainly do it too!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I felt the same way after both mc's - I chalked it up to hormones and to a desire for intimacy after such a traumatic event... nice to know I'm not the only one! :blush:


----------



## essie0828

You are not alone hun, i went thru the same thing. I think its natures way of saying 'lets try this again'. I have 2 admit that i didnt wait the 2 weeks suggested. The risk of infection is higher and getting an infection can be really bad for ttc. I was put on high dose antibiotics as a precaution and had no ill effects from not waiting. Dh and i just really needed 2 be close after being heartbroken and it helped me get some sleep on some otherwise sleepless nights. Hope this helps. Good luck 2 u hun, and if ur worried about infection ask 4 the antibiotics as a safety measure.


----------



## Kittique

wow...this is happening to me too... i couldn't believe it. it has been only 2 weeks since my natural mc and i've just stopped bleeding...i thought there was something wrong with me i thought i was not supposed to feel like that! makes me feel a lot better that there are others with the same 'issue'...im still going to wait another week just to make sure its safe ;)


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies! They dont put that in the leaflets do they:winkwink: its good to know its not just me! 

we couldnt wait the 2 weeks - oops! have finally stopped bleeding though - woop woop 

let the TTC rollercoaster ride commence and bring on the clomid! :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

We didn't wait either!
Just use a condom to prevent any infection O:)

x x x x x x


----------



## fingersxxd

Thank goodness it's not just me... the dreams i've been having are driving me nuts!


----------



## tinybutterfly

they didn't tell us to wait to have sex
we had sex a week later, sounds horrible now but felt ok then
if i should have waited till the bleeding stopped i should have waited 7 weeks, yikes!


----------

